# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  المثابرة

## النسر2

*المثابرة.... كنز ..... لا يقدر بثمن :--
 يقول أينشتاين : ” ليست الفكرة في أني فائق الذكاء .... بل كل ما في الأمر أني أقضي وقتاً أطول في حل المشاكل ! “ 
 فيعتبر أينشتاين أن العبقرية عبارة عن 1٪ موهبة .... و99٪ عمل واجتهاد ...  فلا يوجد عباقرة بالفطرة .... بل يوجد مجتهدون يسعون لتحقيق ما يؤمنون به  لأنفسهم ولمن حولهم .....   ..........ولا يفشل حقاً إلا أولئك الذين يكفون  عن المحاولة ..... وتذكر أنك إن أردت أن تبحث عن الفرص  ...... فابحث عنها  وسط الصعوبات....

*

----------

